# BW and Vintage Style Cologne Collection



## vipgraphx (Mar 24, 2012)

I am an avid cologne collector and I have close to 30 bottles. In this picture I think I had 20 of them. Anyways I wanted to try some strobing and here is my results.

Camer Settings 
35mm 1.5G
1/60s
F6.3
Flash set to remote and used the SB-700 to the left of the frame and had minimal light in behind me. 

Processing- I converted to gray tone and then created a levels layer and adjusted all tones.

Result




bw cologne by VIPGraphX, on Flickr

Same shot this time used nik color effects and used some filters to give it somewhat of a vintage look.

Results



vintage style cologne by VIPGraphX, on Flickr

For fun--- Welcome to Cologne City

moved flash to the right facing down 



cologne city by VIPGraphX, on Flickr

Please critique. I am new to strobing and only have one flash. I think it would have been nice to have another flash behind the background with a big diffuser for back light..But I like the results thus far.


----------



## mommy-medic (Mar 25, 2012)

I would find something other than crushed velvet for the backdrop, and move the backdrop a little further back. It catches too much light and is very distracting. 

I don't get the "city" feel with the toy cars but could just be me. Looks like you had fun though.


----------



## o hey tyler (Mar 25, 2012)

If you think of it next time, it's good to have a pull back shot of how your light was set up and all that jazz. Were you using a CPL? This is tough to pull off with all the reflections and only one light. They all seem to lack contrast unfortunately, but you have a nice assortment of vintage cologne bottles.


----------

